# is this a livingstoni or venustus?



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

its the one in the front...


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

maybe a cross of both :lol: 
but I think livingstoni


----------



## mr_cichlid2004 (Mar 19, 2004)

Neither...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1159

:thumb:


----------



## Fire_Chair (Apr 7, 2007)

Venustus is my guess.


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

looking at the tail, I can say,it's not a venustus
looks more like a livigstonii,but the color
is a bit off,livigstoniis are more brownish.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Ill try get a better pic posted


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

probably Livingstoni

not a Venutus

possible Livingstoni/ Polystigma hybrid? looks too spotty for Livingstonii, but not spotty enough for polystigma. well it's young


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Either livingstoni, or livingstoni hybrid.


----------

